# Grease drain?



## sacedbysapp (Sep 3, 2015)

I have lang 36 and 120 gal reverseflow on trailer,should grease drain be open while cooking does it make any difference? My trailer grease drain under plate not like lang drain from top plate.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 3, 2015)

The grease drain is usually closed. Some places don't allow the grease to just drain on the ground. It is also possible that the smoker could suck extra air in through the open valve causing crazy temp swings...JJ


----------



## joe black (Sep 3, 2015)

Mine is a backyard situation, but I leave my valve open when cooking.  I have a small bucket that I hang on the valve handle.  When I get ready to steam out the cooker after smoking, I add a piece of PVC pipe to the valve and let the greasy water go into the shrubbery.


----------



## rick530 (Nov 24, 2015)

Joe Black said:


> Mine is a backyard situation, but I leave my valve open when cooking. I have a small bucket that I hang on the valve handle. When I get ready to steam out the cooker after smoking, I add a piece of PVC pipe to the valve and let the greasy water go into the shrubbery.


I leave mine open on Lang 60 always.


----------



## cats49er (Nov 24, 2015)

Leave mine open with a little bucket hanging on value as Mr. J Black.Have no big temp swings on my Lang,but you may on some other makes.I like to be safe  and lesson my chance  of a grease fire.


----------

